# Permanent Residence Collection



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I received an email from DHA that my PR has been dispatched and ready for collection. 
Now I am in my country of Origin and cannot come to South Africa for next couple of months. I came home on Holiday in december 2015.
Can anyone Tell me how to collect the PR certificate while i am in country of Origin.
1. Immigration practitioner allowed to collect my PR on my behalf with authorization letters ??
2. how long does the VFS will keep the PR without cancelling it.??
3. Can they sent the PR certificate to the country where i am now.??
4. Passport is required to collect the PR .???

Please advise ,
Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Ravi,

Please see below.



Please collect processed applications from our Visa Facilitation Centre where the application was submitted. Original passport will be required as applicant’s proof of identity and handing over of the visa label or refusal letter to applicants. Processed applications will not be returned to applicants / representatives in case they fail to submit the original passport of the applicant at the time of submission of application.

Collection timings: 10:00 – 15:00 (Monday – Friday except public holidays)

Representative must provide an original Photo ID, an Authority Letter as well as the applicants original passport if collecting the decision on behalf of the applicant/s. The Authority Letter should clearly state the following: -

Name of the Representative collecting the decision.
Photo ID number of the Representative.
Applicant signature as signed on the application form and passport.

Invoice Cum Receipt provided during application submission (photocopy not allowed) will be required in original. 

Hope this is clear.


----------



## coco9087 (Feb 19, 2016)

hi ravi

i am still waiting for my PR to come, since last year. if you dont mind sharing when did you lodge the application?


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

coco9087 said:


> hi ravi
> 
> i am still waiting for my PR to come, since last year. if you dont mind sharing when did you lodge the application?


I lodged my application on 19 June 2015 and am still waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## coco9087 (Feb 19, 2016)

Mine was applied for in,04 March 2015 via VFS Nelspruit. Still nothing


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> I received an email from DHA that my PR has been dispatched and ready for collection.
> Now I am in my country of Origin and cannot come to South Africa for next couple of months. I came home on Holiday in december 2015.
> Can anyone Tell me how to collect the PR certificate while i am in country of Origin.
> ...


Hi Ravi,

Did you applied for rectification yet?

How long does it taking for the rectification process you heard latest?

Thank you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As you can see from ganjedi's reply, yes, someone can collect it with the correct Authorisation Letter and documents. This was the same in the days where you fetched it from Home Affairs.


----------

